# Just Applied Collinite - How To Keep It On?



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Got a good layer of Collinite 476S applied last weekend, but how do I wash the car without stripping some of the wax off. What's the best wash stuff to use?

Very pleased with the finish the wax gave me. First time I'd used any decent wax and I was surprised how much it brought out the sparkle of the metallic and the blue tinge in the Monza Silver. Not hard work either.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

any good shampoo will be alright, dodo born to be mild, megs gold class is another


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Johnsons Baby Bath is good. I use a couple of caps in a bucket and the prior wax I had on (Autoglym HD) lasted the better part of 3 months.


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

+1 ^ ^JBB (blue bottle) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Snow Foam for me.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll try the JBB.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I just did a one coat Carlack Nano/two coats of Collonite on Saturday and I'm in the predicament!

Been using the cheap Zip wax stuff from Halford, but these seems to take all the waxes I ever use off, so I'm going to invest in some Carlack 68 shampoo and Britemax detailer spray


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Got a good layer of Collinite 476S applied last weekend, but how do I wash the car without stripping some of the wax off. What's the best wash stuff to use?


Good shampoo and top up with a detailing spray every now and then, the latter is supposed to prolongue the life of the wax.

I put some collinite 476 on about a month ago now. I use Megs Gold class. I bought it off CYC although it's the same price in Halfords (£15 for a tub that should last a couple of years). Specifically stated not to strip wax. Smells lovely&#8230;

Seeing as the wax is supposed to last a good few months, I've bought the Britemax detailing spray (http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/b ... ine_1.html) which Rich mentions to use every now and then to bring out a good shine inbetween waxing sessions but without the associated elbow grease! Went for that one due to being recommended by a pro detailer, and it's half descent value. I was going to get the Clearkote Quickshine which I've read good things about, and the detailer also said was a good product, but being a cheapskate, you got 50% more spray with the Britemax than the Clearkote! Also the fact the pro detailer had it in his bag must be a good thing. Used it on Sunday for first time and it gave great results, removed all water marks and 1 weeks worth of grime from being sat outside in an easy wipe&#8230;


----------

